# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Jazz Fest -- New Orleans

## rivertrash

The New Orleans Jazz and Heritage Festival begins next Friday.  We will be back for it and, even better, some of the wonderful food that can be had in this great city.  It's been a year since we were there and I'm interested in seeing the extent of the progress of rebuilding during that year.

----------


## andynap

I'm impressed with the caliber of the artists but I guess the word Jazz doesn't mean what it used to- they are really stretching it- Simon and Garfunkle??

----------


## amyb

Steve  Martin?

----------


## rivertrash

It hasn't been a "jazz" festival for a long time.  Just about every musical genre is represented.  One of our favorite things to do there is hang out in the "Gospel Tent."  Lots of southern gospel music, both old and modern.

----------


## amyb

You and Cecie have fun, you hear?  I know you know how to enjoy the cuisine to the max.......

----------


## rivertrash

Thanks, Amy.  We didn't get reservations made early enough this year to go to all our old favorites, so we have had to make plans to try some different places.  Still doing Galatoire's and Commander's Palace, but we are going to do some new (to us) places.  Should be fun.

----------


## andynap

If Susan Spicer is still cooking at Bayona that would be worth a meal.

----------


## rivertrash

She is still around.  Don't know how much cooking she actually does, but she still owns Bayona.  We haven't been there in several years, but it was always good.  No tables available there from 6:00-10:00 this week Thursday-Sunday or next week Thursday-Sunday.  Jazz Fest.  Same reason we couldn't get a table at Stella!, Brigtsen's, August or Herbsaint when we just started trying three weeks ago.

----------


## rivertrash

I haven't seen Treme, but just read on another board that there is a bandana-wearing female chef character who is patterned after Susan Spicer, but that the restaurant scenes are filmed at Patois, not Bayona.

----------


## JEK

Full article here

----------


## andynap

> She is still around.  Don't know how much cooking she actually does, but she still owns Bayona.  We haven't been there in several years, but it was always good.  No tables available there from 6:00-10:00 this week Thursday-Sunday or next week Thursday-Sunday.  Jazz Fest.  Same reason we couldn't get a table at Stella!, Brigtsen's, August or Herbsaint when we just started trying three weeks ago.




What about the Bistro restaurant at the Hotel Maison de Ville?

----------


## rivertrash

We had lunch there last year and it was good.  Have not been for dinner since Spicer left to open Bayona.

----------

